
True Player Gear – Virtual Reality for everyone - antr
http://www.trueplayergear.com/
======
fuzzywalrus
Bringing the Oculus Rift to market has been quite the journey. It sounds
interesting but considering the ridiculously thin information, I'd file this
under vaporware.

------
dangerlibrary
A 3d rendering and some specifications. Not much here. But, given all they are
trying to cram into the headgear, it sounds very heavy. Like, virtual boy
heavy.

... and there is no weight listed. My poor neck.

